# Спондилолизный спондилолистез L5



## Stasklim (30 Янв 2018)

Добрый день, хочу поделится своей историей. Рост 185 вес 76 кг возраст 27 лет. В течении последних 7-9 месяцев присутствует болевые ощущения в области поясницы, ближе к низу в области крестца. Боль проявляется при наклонах и в положении сидя только когда сгибаю спину. (Если сидеть с упором на спинку стула спина не болит).
В июне 2017 года сделал мрт поясницы по заключению дорсальные протрузии l4-s1 4мм. Проведено консервативное лечение 10 сеансов массажа, нпвс + миорелаксанты, витамины группы б + физиолечение (дорсенваль, амплипульс). Особых изменений незамеченно.
Начал делать упражнения для поясницы вроде стало чуток легче.
Собственно вопрос состоит в том является боль в низу поясницы и кресте следствием протрузии дисков или же это боль мышечного характера? Можно ли избавится от протрузии дисков без операции консервативным лечением и лфк?


----------



## La murr (30 Янв 2018)

@Stasklim, добрый вечер!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2018)

> Собственно вопрос состоит в том является боль в низу поясницы и кресте следствием протрузии дисков или же это боль мышечного характера? Можно ли избавится от протрузии дисков без операции консервативным лечением и лфк?


Снимки покажите.
Без осмотра не ответить, но скорее от мышц и суставов.
Избавиться невозможно и не нужно.


----------



## Stasklim (26 Апр 2018)

Выкладываю снимки мрт. После проведённых 2 х курсов консервативного лечения нпвс + миорелаксанты никакой тенденции к улучшению. Тянущие боли так и остались в пояснице особенно выражается тянущая боль после долгого стояния когда садишься. В сидячем положении начала неметь внешняя часть правой стопы. (Очень сильно переживаю по этому поводу) боль в ягодицах и в ноги не распространяется, только онемение части правой.

  

Немеет именно наружная часть правой стопы от пятки до мезинца и безымянного пальца


----------



## AIR (26 Апр 2018)

А есть снимки спереди? Посмотреть на предмет сколиоза..


----------



## Stasklim (26 Апр 2018)

К сожалению нету (( меня никто на такой и не направлял. Можно ли что-нибудь по этим снимкам сказать?

Забыл добавить то что при небольшом прогибе назад в пояснице происходит всегда одинаковый безболезненный   щелчок.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2018)

Хорошо бы выполнить рентгенографию ПОП с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

По мрт листез есть, но похоже на псевдолистез. Есть косвенные признаки аномалии развития.
Присоединяюсь к врачам, надо делать функциональную нагрузку, все 4 снимка!


----------



## Stasklim (27 Апр 2018)

Уважаемые врачи сделал рентген в 2х проекциях. Заключение невролога и снимка прикрепляю + сам снимок. Честно говоря от диагноза я в шоке (((( что делать с таким спондилолизный антеспондилолистез позвонка l 5 9мм, признаков нестабильности не определяется.

Направлен неврологом на консультацию к хирургу вертебрологу
Неужели все так плохо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

Жить. 
Жить.  Учитывать это.


----------



## Stasklim (27 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,
Спасибо вам большое за оперативные ответы и консультацию. Еще пару вопросов.
1 насколько это все серьезно и возможно ли исправить вправить? Невролог намекал на операцию если смешение более 9 мм.
2 Подскажите правильно ли назначено лечение?
3 какой комплекс упражнений порекомендуете ?
Очень беспокоит онемение в правой стопе во время сидения после упражнений оно может пройти
 Нужен ли корсет для спины?


----------



## AIR (27 Апр 2018)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи сделал рентген в 2х проекциях.


Это в одной проекции.. второй так и нет ни разу..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Апр 2018)

Страшного ничего нет. Показания к оперативному лечению отсутствуют.
Без пентоксифиллина можно обойтись, тем более при приеме селективных и высокоселективних ингибиторов ЦОГ-2, каковым являются препараты Эторикоксиба (Аркоксия).
Из препаратов Ипидакрина в аптеках есть Нейромидин, Ипигрикс и  Аксамон. Последний дешевле при одинаковом эффекте. Своим пациентам обычно назначаю по 1 таблетке 2 раза в день.
 Полужесткий поясничный корсет нужен.Особенно при физических нагрузках.
В идеале пройти лечение у врача-мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога), владеющего мышечными техниками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2018)

1. Серьёзно, если будет болеть и слабеть. И наоборот.
2. Лечение всегда делаться на устранение- уменьшение боли при обострении и на профилактику новых обострений.
Тема про лечение боли в спине на форуме есть, если не найдёте, снова обсудим.
3. Комплекс нужен специальный для стабилизации и конечно комплекс на правильный стереотип движений при котором патологическое место должно быть минимально подвижным, и конечно корсет, про клторый Вам уже все врачи указади. То же надо правильно пользоваться.
Специальный комплекс при листезе - письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Stasklim (29 Апр 2018)

Спасибо за ответы.
1
Потповоду онемения в стопе подскажите после лечения оно может пройти или теперь будет постоянно усиливаться с течением времени

2
У меня патологический сегмент l 5 должен быть в минимальном движении. Просто я делал в зале много гиперэкстезий и даже после 2 х месяцев тренировок не стало лучше. Как сейчас понял мне этого и делать было нельзя?

3 корсет именно на поясницу или и верх тоже? И пользоваться только при нагрузках? А на работе( сидячая) ? В быту?

4 насколько я понял спондилолизный антеспондилолистез это врожденное? Ведь никаких травм позвоночника не было.

5 корсет носить только при нагрузках ? На работе (сидячая)? В быту?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2018)

1. Может пройти. Но если это только онемение, то наплевать 
2. Гиперэкстензия расшевеливает патологический сегмент.
3. Только низ! Не шире 30 см. Может вообше надо пояс штангиста подбирать (это возможно если не выражена талия).
4. Врождённое чаще, но и в зале можно повредить и при прыжке с забора. Это если и волнует, то только по отношению к детям.
5. Сидя корсет не работает. Прочтите тему про корсеты. Обсудим.


----------



## Stasklim (29 Апр 2018)

Уважаемые врачи подскажите я очень люблю спорт и активность надеюсь это мне не запрещено? Можно ли заниматься йогой ведь  давно хотел попробовать,там много упражнений на растяжения не повредят ли они?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2018)

Так от вас и зависит.
Все, нельзя.
Но много можно


----------



## Stasklim (4 Май 2018)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин выше вы говорили что на снимках мрт имеются косвенные признаки аномалии развития. Вы имели ввиду аномалии в грудном отделе?
Т.к сейчас боль распространяется вверх спины по позвоночнику.

Необходимо ли сделать мрт грудного отдела?
Боль в точках на фото связана с спондилолистезом? Болит как будто по тазовым костям (Простату и почки проверял все в порядке)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Я имел в виду спондилолизный антеспондилолистез позвонка L5. 
МРТ всегда хорошо.
Отчего болит так определить сложно.


----------



## Stasklim (5 Май 2018)

Спасибо, доктор ещё подскажите по снимкам листез стабилен или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Не верите рентгенологу.
Нестабильности нет, а подвижность есть.
С ЛФК разобрались?


----------



## Stasklim (5 Май 2018)

Заключение рентгенолога я видел но вот невролог другой сказал что есть нестабильность вот по этому и задаю вопрос. Как на ваш взгляд есть она или нет?
Лфк Добавляю по 1 упражнению вашего комплекса спасибо. Можно ли делать лодочку лёжа на животе отрывая ноги и руки от пола? И качать пресс с согнутыми коленями?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Пока не надо нового, разберитесь с имеющимися упражнениями.


----------



## Stasklim (7 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, @Владимир Воротынцев, добрый день уважаемые врачи. Долго здесь не писал. Прошло уже больше 2 х лет ситуация в плане болезненности стало немного хуже.
обезболивающие вообще не дают никакого эффекта только мидокалм чуть чуть легче. От блокады еффект нулевой. Счелчок при прогибе назад стал немного болезненным(( Больше всего тяжелее долго стоять, потом когда садишься начинает болеть.
Несколько вопросов
1Направили к мануальному терапевту не будет ли от него хуже?
2 Упражнения никак не помогают , можно ли их делать вообще?
3 какие обследования сделать ещё?
4 прогнозы при оперативном лечении? Все врачи просто уже разводят руками(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2019)

2 года прошло. Надо сделать новые снимки с нагрузкой и посмотреть что и как там.


----------



## Stasklim (8 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  Спасибо за внимание к моей теме. С нагрузкой вы имеете ввиду в наклоне и прогибе (функциональные)???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2019)

Конечно


----------



## Stasklim (4 Июл 2019)

Уважаемые врачи, @doclega, @Доктор Ступин, подскажите в моем случае лучше сделать мрт или кт? (про функциональные снимки помню) Просто хочется сделать и снимок и мрт или кт сразу.

@Доктор Ступин, Пока жду направления на мрт или кт+ рентген. Прошел, эх очередное лечение у невролога.
тизалуд 4 мг на ноч 10 дней
Р-р лизина эсцинат 10.0 или 5 в/вено с физ раствором
р Кейвер 2,5% 5 раз
Как и предыдущие разы эффекта ноль((.
На данный момент очень беспокоит дрожь внутри по тазовым костям, как будто мышцы после тренировки (и это ощущается в районе поясницы и таза) Может кто нибудь подскажет что бы это могло быть?
PS Заодно выкладываю ЭМГ. (что по ним можно сказать)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2019)

Кт с реконструкцией.


----------



## Stasklim (11 Авг 2019)

В общем побывав у врача на КТ не отправил т.к сказал что МРТ лучше. (только я так и не понял чем в моем случае)
Заодно сделали снимки с нагрузкой. (Врач указал уже появилась нестабильность и намерял смещение меньге на 1 мм чем в предыдущем году)


Ссылка на диск МРТ.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1LA_1K-oBHK_JGZmsxXJ9dN-QB4qH1EFU?usp=sharing

  

В заключении МРТ Врач - пишет смещения нет. Парадокс

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1LA_1K-oBHK_JGZmsxXJ9dN-QB4qH1EFU?usp=sharing


----------



## abelar (15 Авг 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Собственно вопрос состоит в том является боль в низу поясницы и кресте следствием протрузии дисков или же это боль мышечного характера? Можно ли избавится от протрузии дисков без операции консервативным лечением и лфк?
> Посмотреть вложение 118160


- Не может. И это не "мышечного характера"
- Нельзя. Консервативно можно избавиться от болей.


Stasklim написал(а):


> Т.к сейчас боль распространяется вверх спины по позвоночнику.
> Необходимо ли сделать мрт грудного отдела?
> Боль в точках на фото связана с спондилолистезом?
> Посмотреть вложение 124827


-Боли, распространяющиеся вверх (краниально), а если по-научному - трункопетально - характерны для когцигодений. 
-Не надо. Надо - копчик-крестец. Тем более, вам все это время так аккуратно избегали такого снимка,несмотря на травму копчика в прошлом....
- Спондилолистез не болит.


----------



## FlyLady (15 Авг 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> т.к сказал что МРТ лучше. (только я так и не понял чем в моем случае)


имхо. лучше уже начать разбираться и понимать.
Это понимание Вам  еще может  пригодится в дальнейшем.

@Stasklim, корсет использовать пробовали? с  ним легче?
Мне в свое время корсет хорошо помогал и при сидении: работала полный рабочий день,
 тогда как   без корсета сидеть  не могла вообще.
Или как-то по-другому ограничиваете движение в сегменте с листезом?



Stasklim написал(а):


> прогнозы при оперативном лечении? Все врачи просто уже разводят руками((


Кто-то из врачей уже предлагал операцию или  сами о ней задумываетесь?
Вообще это довольно распространенный вариант развития события - фиксация подвижного (нестабильного) сегмента оперативным путем.
Мнение,  что при нестабильном спондилолизном спондилолистезе   операция это только вопрос времени, довольно распространено и, видимо, не без оснований.
Но в Вашем случае нестабильность  под вопросом?

Сами-то как  думаете  почему  и что болит?


----------



## Stasklim (15 Авг 2019)

@abelar, Просто на данный момент я действительно не могу понять что является причиной боли в пояснице. (нестабильность или листез)   
1) Нестабильность. (Описано на рентгене при сгибании смешение L5 на 8 мм, при разгибании 4 мм. т.е *листез есть*)
2) Протрузии (Описаны на последнем мрт) Грыжа L4-L5 - 4мм, Дифузная протрузия L5-S1 -3-4 мм
Причем на МРТ так и написано* листеза нет.


abelar написал(а):



			- Нельзя. Консервативно можно избавиться от болей.
		
Нажмите для раскрытия...

Очень бы хотел понять каким способом избавится от моих болей консервативно ?
*


FlyLady написал(а):


> корсет использовать пробовали? с ним легче?
> Мне в свое время корсет хорошо помогал и при сидении: работала полный рабочий день,
> тогда как без корсета сидеть не могла вообще.
> Или как-то по-другому ограничиваете движение в сегменте с листезом?





FlyLady написал(а):


> Кто-то из врачей уже предлагал операцию или сами о ней задумываетесь?
> Вообще это довольно распространенный вариант развития события - фиксация подвижного (нестабильного) сегмента оперативным путем.
> Мнение, что при нестабильном спондилолизном спондилолистезе операция это только вопрос времени, довольно распространено и, видимо, не без оснований.
> Но в Вашем случае нестабильность под вопросом?
> ...


По поводу корсета вообще не пробовал. Но сидеть могу и без него, читал что сидя он вообще не работает. (А работа у меня сидячая)

Врач нейрохирург говорил об операции. Пару врачей с форума с ним в этом плане солидарны. Сам естественно хотел бы попробовать без операции. Но увы 2 года лечения пока никакого результата.
Про операцию и вопрос времени все больше мыслей что так оно и есть. Просто столько литературы по поводу того что листезы вообще не болят и люди живут и не знают об этом вплоть до 3-4 стадии. А я вот с 1 ст. справится и боль в пояснице убрать не могу.



FlyLady написал(а):


> Но в Вашем случае нестабильность под вопросом?



Нестабильность описана на рентгене при функц снимках.



FlyLady написал(а):


> Сами-то как думаете почему и что болит?



Хочется быть уверенным на 100% что боль от листеза а не от грыжи или протрузии (тем более у многих есть грыжи и гораздо больше-но боли такой ноющей и долгой не дают)


----------



## FlyLady (16 Авг 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> что является причиной боли в пояснице. (нестабильность или листез)





Stasklim написал(а):


> Хочется быть уверенным на 100% что боль от листеза а не от грыжи или протрузии


Листез, протрузия (грыжа), нестабильность.
А зачем Вы их разделяете как причину боли?
Это (могут быть) вполне взаимосвязанные патологии, тем более при спондилолизе (нарушении целостности дуги позвонка), т.е. по большому счету это звенья одной цепи.


Stasklim написал(а):


> Но увы 2 года лечения пока никакого результата


А было лечение?
Таблетки и лекарства  монотерапией в таких случаях помогают слабо и/или ненадолго.


Stasklim написал(а):


> Упражнения никак не помогают , можно ли их делать вообще?


Упражнения, если они  активно задействуют  проблемный сегмент, только ухудшают ситуацию.
Для каких целей Вы делали упражнения, чего хотели получить с их помощью?

Ответ на вопрос: велик ли вклад  нестабильности в причину проблем?
мог бы дать опыт использования корсета.
Но Вы им не пользовались, несмотря на неоднократные  рекомендации врачей.


Stasklim написал(а):


> корсет... Но сидеть могу и без него, читал что сидя он вообще не работает. (А работа у меня сидячая)


Читать мало, лучший результат чаще дает личная практика (это касается  не только корсета). Несмотря на вроде бы  классическое положение дел с вашими "диагнозами", Ваш опыт все равно уникальный и никто кроме Вас лучше не знает и не чувствует ваш организм, не знает всех своих возможностей и ограничений.
Согласна, что корсет - это неудобно и перспектива проводить в нем хоть какое-то время, мягко говоря,  малопривлекательна.


Stasklim написал(а):


> Просто столько литературы по поводу того что листезы вообще не болят и люди живут и не знают об этом вплоть до 3-4 стадии


Тут может быть значительно  важнее - стабилен листез или нет, а не сам факт его наличия.


----------



## Stasklim (16 Авг 2019)

FlyLady написал(а):


> А было лечение?
> Таблетки и лекарства монотерапией в таких случаях помогают слабо и/или ненадолго.



Вот и хотел бы узнать от врачей или от опытных пользователей форума безоперативные методы лечения . (Про карсет понял в ближайшее время буду пробовать) А что еще?

Упраженения пробовал на стабилизацию поясничного отдела и укрепления мышц корпуса.

Еще очень хотел узнать у меня одного происходят счелчки в пояснице ? (по звуку и ощущениям похоже на когда пальцами или шеей счелкаешь)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Упраженения пробовал на стабилизацию поясничного отдела и укрепления мышц корпуса.


Какие упражнения?


----------



## Stasklim (16 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  Планка + боковая в том числе и ваш комплекс((( Но  все лишь небольшой и почти  незаметный временный эффект.
 А боль в подвздошных мышцах или костях + поясница так и остается(((


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Авг 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Вот и хотел бы узнать от врачей или от опытных пользователей форума безоперативные методы лечения .


Миопрессура!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2019)

Тот комплекс, что я даю по почте?


----------



## Stasklim (17 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тот комплекс, что я даю по почте?


Именно тот.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Миопрессура!


Пробовал сам заниматся через прокатывания шариков и роликов и тп. Эффекта не было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2019)

Каждое дело имеет свою цель.
Каждая цель требует определённых задач.
Каждая задача требует длинных методов.
Цель – сохранение ситуации как есть
Именно так - сохранение того, что есть (потому что если есть боль, которая уже не проходит и не терпится, решение идёт через операцию).
Задача - сохранение листеза без нарастания.
Метод - лфк
Методика - спец лфк при листезе.


Задача комплекса не устранение боли. Надо, чтобы листез не нарастал.
Сколько занимались?
Сколько увеличился?


----------



## Stasklim (17 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за внимание к моей теме.

Я понимаю что необходимо сохранить ситуацию в плане листеза на том же уровне. Сохранить листез без нарастанию и очень бы хотелось убрать боль. ЛФК делаю согласно вашему комплексу + планка. (месяц по времени)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Задача комплекса не устрашением боли.



А я как раз думал что задача комплекса устранение боли.
На данный момент моя главная задача избавится от боли но никакие способы не дат результата.

хотел бы вас очень посмотреть мой диск МРТ действительно ли там есть спондилолиз л5 с1
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1LA_1K-oBHK_JGZmsxXJ9dN-QB4qH1EFU?usp=sharing

Согласно заключению листез не нарастает,  разница исследование 2 года.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2019)

Если есть сомнения о наличии спондилолиза, то не МРТ надо делать, а КТ.

А у Вас, как я понимаю, пока даже нет прямого снимка, и часть патологии  не видно, спина бифида, переходный позвонок.





Stasklim написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо за внимание к моей теме.
> 
> Я понимаю что необходимо сохранить ситуацию в плане листеза на том же уровне. Сохранить листез без нарастанию и очень бы хотелось убрать боль. ЛФК делаю согласно вашему комплексу + планка. (месяц по времени)
> 
> ...


Болят прижатые нервы.
Значит, надо их освободить или убить.


----------



## Stasklim (18 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Прямого снимка нет в мрт ? Или рентген?

Если болят прижатые нервы как их можно освободить? 

Если их убить как тогда двигается то? Я думал нервы как раз за это и отвечают. А если их не будет что будет перековать сигнал от мозга( простите если совсем туплю не доктор я)

Доктор подскажите какую тактику выбрать для избавления от боли. 
( на завтра дали направление к нейрохирургу может посоветуете какие вопросы ему задать)

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2019)

> ....Прямого снимка нет в мрт ? Или рентген?


Рентген.


> ....Если болят прижатые нервы как их можно освободить?


Операция


> ....Если их убить как тогда двигается то? Я думал нервы как раз за это и отвечают. А если их не будет что будет перековать сигнал от мозга( простите если совсем туплю не доктор я)


Это не двигательные, это чувствительные нервы. И сперва можно сделать блокаду и временно их отключить  и при наличии эффекта- возможно и убить.


> ....Доктор подскажите какую тактику выбрать для избавления от боли.
> ( на завтра дали направление к нейрохирургу может посоветуете какие вопросы ему задать)


Попросите направление на прямой снимок, поскольку там явно есть аномалии развития, а это влиятет на выбор лечения. А уж ели и КТ с реконструкцией, то вся картина как на ладони.
Если КТ, то возможно снимок не понадобиться.


----------



## Stasklim (19 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  Спасибо большое за советы по поводу вопросов нейрохирургу. Который сразу сказал что для 100% уверенности необходимо сделать КТ дословно "Л4-S2". 

Доктор для разъяснения.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не двигательные, это чувствительные нервы. И сперва можно сделать блокаду и временно их отключить и при наличии эффекта- возможно и убить.


Если сделать блокаду - то она поможет только временно? Убить их только операция?
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2019)

Правильно:
- кт
- времени 
- убить


----------



## Stasklim (19 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  Спасибо понял, будем действовать.
Как сделаю кт отпишусь и выложу.


----------



## Stasklim (22 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,

Вообщем был на кт.   Доктор пожалуйста посмотрите.
Диск
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1lT6EovWrSfcpUH8sYpKPob9eD5kxxIyT?usp=sharing
и заключение


----------



## abelar (25 Авг 2019)

Ну, вот все и разрешилось! Уважаемый Федор Петрович как в воду глядел. 
Спина бифида - не патология. Это состояние. По сравнению с которым,все остальные рентгенологические находки - вторичны. Ищем информацию: "что можно и чего нельзя при "спина бифида".


----------



## Stasklim (25 Авг 2019)

@abelar, @Доктор Ступин, 
Да все верно spina bifida , но прочитав в интернете как правило понял что это протекает бессимптомно и не должно давать такой боли как у меня а именно постоянной ноющей.

Кто мне я так понял назначили чтобы удостоверится в листезе. Который есть плюс там конфликт с нервами. Чем больше исследований тем больше вопросов но никак не ответов.


----------



## abelar (25 Авг 2019)

"Спина бифида" - состояние, при котором нужно соблюдать некоторые ограничения,чтобы не допустить "листеза" и "конфликта с нервами".


----------



## Stasklim (26 Авг 2019)

@abelar, @Доктор Ступин,  А что делать если листез то уже есть при spina bifida? И судя по заключению конфликт с нервами тоже. Ограничения это понятно. Вопрос сейчас в другом как избавится от хронического болевого синдрома в пояснице?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

Несколько врожденных патологий.

Если не хотите делать операцию:
- правильное поведение
- корсет
- правильно лфк
- как вариант, радиочастотная денервация.


----------



## Stasklim (26 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  о доктор спасибо большое за изучение моей темы. Не могли бы ва разъяснить пару вопросов.
Если операция то каким способом и сколько сегментов ?
Показана ли операция?
Я так понимаю это слева и есть несращение?
А какие еще врожденные патологии  (spina bifida)?


Радиочастотная иннервация - это там где горячими иглами в спину?. В РБ ее не нашел где сделать. Помогало ли это вашим пациентам? Просто читал что метод не доказал своей результативности (а очень жаль )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

> ...Если операция то каким способом и сколько сегментов ?


Вопрос к хирургам, думаю три


> ...Показана ли операция?


Показания плановые, то есть как приготовитесь и как будет невтерпеж.


> ...Я так понимаю это слева и есть несращение?


На экране слева, у Вас справа.


> ..А какие еще врожденные патологии  (spina bifida)?


Спондилолиз - не сращение. Частичная сакрализация. Последнее положение - надо смотреть еще и по снимкам или по другим срезам, которых не на данном диске.


> ...Радиочастотная иннервация - это там где горячими иглами в спину?. В РБ ее не нашел где сделать. Помогало ли это вашим пациентам? Просто читал что метод не доказал своей результативности (а очень жаль )


Эффективность около 60%, имхо, но методика и процент не привязан к Вашей патологии, могут и отказать.


----------



## Stasklim (27 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На экране слева, у Вас справа.


Спасибо большое за разъяснение. Я и думал чего на снимке слева а ощущения больше по правой ноге. Теперь ясно.

Вопрос к сообщению выше


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не двигательные, это чувствительные нервы. И сперва можно сделать блокаду и временно их отключить и при наличии эффекта- возможно и убить.


Я так понимаю именно это и достигается "убийство" нервов путем радиочастотной денервацией?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> 
> Я так понимаю именно это и достигается "убийство" нервов путем радиочастотной денервацией?


Да.


----------



## Stasklim (29 Авг 2019)

Цель на данный момент - убрать боль. Но это не удается никак. (Упражнения, корсет, нпвп,)

Какие методы можно попробовать еще? Хочу сделать блокады только вот с каким препаратом лучше? И как что бы я хоть понимал правильно мне делают или нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Цель на данный момент - убрать боль. Но это не удается никак. (Упражнения, корсет, нпвп,)
> 
> Какие методы можно попробовать еще? Хочу сделать блокады только вот с каким препаратом лучше? И как что бы я хоть понимал правильно мне делают или нет


Под рентген контролем.


----------



## Stasklim (9 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  Подскажите если корсет реально помогает сколько его по времени носить? (месяц ? два ? три?) Может ли после этого времени ношения корсета стабилизироваться мой подвижный сегмент?
Я правильно понимаю что боль приносит именно подвижный сегмент?
(PS Сейчас занимаюсь вопросом лечь в больничку на блокады и прочие процедуры)

Можно ли при спондилолизном спондилолистезе пробовать УВТ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  Подскажите если корсет реально помогает сколько его по времени носить? (месяц ? два ? три?) Может ли после этого времени ношения корсета стабилизироваться мой подвижный сегмент?


Так надо всегда носить.
Специальные тренировки и корсет. если натренируете насколько, что болеть не будет, то тогда корсет - при нагрузках.


----------



## Stasklim (25 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте доктор. Подскажите сколько можно блокад с дипроспаном сделать ? И какой промежуток между уколами? ( к сожалению под рентген контролем не сделают)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2019)

3, раз в неделю.
Если при спондилолизе болит до уровня блокад-это показание к операции


----------



## Stasklim (25 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 2 дня назад укололи с дипроспаном. Завтра будут колоть чем то другим (аргументируют что его можно раз в 5 дней). Если честно после блокады лёг и часа 4 лежал надеялся так усилится эффект. Очень надеюсь что будет толк) Пока ощущаю лучший эффект от плотно одетого корсета. Врач колит блокады с 2х сторон это правильно?
Даже не знаю на уровне блокады так же примерно и болит (поясница и по тазовым или правильнее подвздошным костям.) Скажите ещё ощущаю неустойчивость в пояснице и тазу - это все проявления листка? Особенно при присяде . Ps наклоны я практически исключил


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2019)

С 2-х сторон, правильно.
Нестабильность чувствовать не можете. Боль.


----------



## Stasklim (25 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо за разъяснения. Боль чувствуется при начале сгибаниях. Даже останавливался одумался как согнутся. Поэтому и последнее время только и делаю что приседаюесли что то сделать нужно. Это сейчас пришло понимание что ногами нужно было работать а не спиной((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2019)

При спондилолизе - не надо наклоняться. И корсет постоянно.


----------



## Stasklim (27 Сен 2019)

Вообщем 2 недели в больничке с физио, капельницами и лечением как то эффекта не дали совсем. Единственное облегчение процентов на 30 дали блокады и то на короткий срок. Вообщем выписывают.
@Доктор Ступин, хотел спросить особенно болит в точках как на рисунке при сидении Это все листез ?


----------



## 32Ольга (27 Сен 2019)

@Stasklim, а не КПС ли это?


----------



## Stasklim (27 Сен 2019)

@32Ольга, @Доктор Ступин, а как это выяснить ? Вроде много исследований сделал. Разве их недостаточно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @32Ольга, @Доктор Ступин, а как это выяснить ? Вроде много исследований сделал. Разве их недостаточно?


Так врач нужен. Осмотр. А так, конечно, листез.


----------



## Stasklim (27 Сен 2019)

Спасибо доктор, только ещё кпс мне не хватало. Сколько врачей смотрело и тестировало ни один из не сказал что с кпс какие то вопросы))


----------



## Stasklim (1 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  Еще можете разъяснить несколько моментов.

- Если боль не проходит и практически не меняется на протяжении 2- 2.5 лет то шанс что она уйдет от консервативного лечения уже практически нулевой?
- из консервативного лечения я пробовал практически все. Стоит ли пробовать увт или вытяжение, мануальную терапию? (Или это все не делают для пораженного сегмента)
- пробовал корсет. да в нем легче стоять, болит немного меньше особенно если корсет одет даже ниже поясного ремня. Это и является положительной пробой ? что причина боли в нестабильности? 
- удлинняет или осложняет процедуру и риски опрерации мои врожденные потологии spina bifida ?


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Окт 2019)

@Stasklim, Малые ягодичные мышцы болят. Скорее всего проблема в КПС.


----------



## Stasklim (1 Окт 2019)

@Александр_100, @32Ольга, @Доктор Ступин, Какое исследование необходимо сделать чтобы исключить кпс как причину боли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2019)

> - Если боль не проходит и практически не меняется на протяжении 2- 2.5 лет, то шанс, что она уйдет от консервативного лечения уже практически нулевой?


Только если со временем срастается от спондилеза, лет за 10-20


> - из консервативного лечения я пробовал практически все. Стоит ли пробовать увт или вытяжение, мануальную терапию? (Или это все не делают для пораженного сегмента)


Вытяжение чего, мануальную терапию чего, увт чего?


> - пробовал корсет. да в нем легче стоять, болит немного меньше особенно если корсет одет даже ниже поясного ремня. Это и является положительной пробой ? что причина боли в нестабильности?


Да.


> - удлинняет или осложняет процедуру и риски опрерации мои врожденные потологии spina bifida ?


Никак. Это и есть причина, вместе со спондилолизом.


----------



## Stasklim (1 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> из консервативного лечения я пробовал практически все. Стоит ли пробовать увт или вытяжение, мануальную терапию? (Или это все не делают для пораженного сегмента)
> Вытяжение чего, мануальную терапию чего, увт чего?


Поясничный отдел.

ждать конечно 10-20лет  естественного спондилеза с болью не хочется точно.(

Понимаю что все расплывчато но хотел бы знать каковы шансы избавится от боли после операции


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @Александр_100, @32Ольга, @Доктор Ступин, Какое исследование необходимо сделать чтобы исключить кпс как причину боли?


Исследование руками. Только нужен специалист.

@Stasklim, У меня L5-S1 плохо двигается. По этой причине L5-L4 и L4-L3 - нестабильные позвонки, там ретролистезы 3 мм - динамическая фаза, так написано в рентгене с ФП.
За долгое время тренировок я стал ощущать, что там действительно проблемы. Основные проблемные мышцы это ППМ, косые и мышцы таза. Та в животе ощущается камень. Я его всячески растягиваю, разминаю руками прямо через живот сам себе. С другой стороны болят малые ягодичные мышцы, явно натянута грушевидный и все это стреляет в ноги благополучно. Еще есть перекос в лево. Левая ППМ короче правой. Нога левая зажата больше чем правая - это видно когда растяжку делаешь.
По мере тренировки и массажа постепенно интенсивность болячки снижается.
Что я делаю. Я пытаюсь снизить подвижность L5-L4 и L4-L3. Т.е. разрабатываю все что выше и ниже этого участка.
Ниже это таз и ноги включая стопы, а выше это грудной отдел.
И я вам скажу это реально работает. За эти годы с 2016г. я стал наклоняться с прямыми ногами и доставать пол ладошками, а когда-то не доставал и руками. Понятно, что это положение не полезно. Но если согнуть немного колени, то получается вполне прямая спина, а было все скругленное, да еще и перекошенное влево.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2019)

> Поясничный отдел.


Только УВТ.


> ждать конечно 10-20лет  естественного спондилеза с болью не хочется точно.


Тогда операция


> Понимаю что все расплывчато но хотел бы знать каковы шансы избавится от боли после операции


Есть, 95%


----------



## Stasklim (1 Окт 2019)

@Александр_100,  даже не знаю я всегда мог ладошками до пола достать. Даже тренер говорил что сильно пластичный.

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо вы кратки и чётки как всегда)) 
- Попробуем увт  на поясничный отдел. 

А там посмотрим может и отпустит


----------



## Фанис1303 (1 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 95% не факт...

@Stasklim, каковы шансы никто наверно не скажет. "как карта ляжет". И как после реабилитация пройдет.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @Александр_100,  даже не знаю я всегда мог ладошками до пола достать. Даже тренер говорил что сильно пластичный.


Т.е. есть слабость мышечной ткани. Генетическая проблема. Мышцы быстро перегружаются устают и забиваются ТТ точками и фиброзом. У меня также по сути. Т.е. когда в детстве я тоже доставал свободно, потом все это дело забилось превратилось в фиброз. А сейчас я пытаюсь наладить гибкость так, чтобы меньше сгибалась поясница, т.е. те позвонки которые нестабильны.
А как по другому по сути?? Только создать себе вот такой свой стереотип движения, в котором не будет болеть.
И еще! Вероятность срастания позвонков очень маленькая и произойдет это не раньше чем в глубокой старости. Это конечно мое мнение. Почему я так считаю??
А я уже давно заметил, что люди бывают ну по большому счету двух типов: с жесткими тканями у кого все плохо гнется от природы, зато хорошо держится статика и с пластичными тканями у кого все хорошо гнется, но они страдают нестабильностью позвонков обычно. Так вот если ткани жесткие, то там срастание позвонков быстрее происходит, т.к. они двигаются меньше. А когда мышцы длинные, связки слабые, то о срастании речи и быть не может (если конечно не зафиксировать операцией).
О сюда делаем вывод - единственный способ, чтобы не болеть - это убрать максимальное количество фиброза с мышц и изменить стереотип движения. Но как это сделать никто по сути не скажет, только вы сами. Путем тренировки, проб и ошибок.

@Stasklim, Еще хотел добавить про образ жизни. Не таскайте тяжести. Нужно по возможности отлынивать от поднятия более 15 кг. Пользы от подъема тяжестей не будет. Помню когда я только начал мучиться с проблемами в 30 лет, мне казалось, что можно закачать мышцы и они будут крепкие. Не так все просто. Легко растяжимые ткани укрепляются очень плохо. Я сколько не пробовал в свое время спортзалы и разных инструкторов, толку не было. Все это заканчивалось обострением и я понимал, что спортзал в классическом варианте не для меня.

По этому нужно просто стараться жить так, чтобы себя как можно меньше разрушать.

@Stasklim, А вы не обращали на такой факт. Какая разница между мышцами тела вечером и мышцами тела с утра?
Понятно, что у вех людей это есть с утра мышцы более зажатые к вечеру более расслабляются, при прочих равных условия и нагрузках конечно.
Вот у меня например степень гибкости мышц с утра и вечером прямо большая разница. 
Я эти вопросы задавал разным людям и в основном люди не отмечают значительной разницы.
А если мышцы намочить, разогреть в бане, то там вообще гибкость очень сильно увеличивается, что даже страшно, т.к. нужно чтобы была статика какая-то, толку все растянуть я не вижу.
Чтобы оценить гибкость пробовал на тренажере для растяжки шпагата растягивать шпагат. Там просто можно в процентах все оценивать. С утра шпагат 65%, а вечером до 80-85% (с учетом что я целый день двигаюсь не сижу на стуле). Т.е. диапазон изменения длины мышц значительный я бы сказал. Проводил эксперимент растягивали человека  с более жесткими тканями, так там разницы почти не было, 5% может быть максимум.
Это все нужно оценивать, анализировать и какие-то выводы делать как с этим жить.


----------



## Eduard1223 (2 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, как тело позвонка может смещаться на 6мм только при одной сломанной дужки позвонка? Вторая же у него целая и должна держать весь позвонок? Но по идеи после операции сращение должно будет происходить проще потому нужно срастить лишь одну дужку? Если так оно и есть то может и стоит подумать об операции если боли совсем мучают и там зажаты нервы.


----------



## FlyLady (2 Окт 2019)

@Eduard1223, очень бы вам посоветовала, посмотреть на макете позвоночника, как и за счёт чего происходит  движение. Да и  врачи  иногда практикуют объяснять  суть проблемы на скелете  так нагляднее ))
Или в интернете можно поди найти и  позвоночник в динамике и каким образом и за счёт чего оперативным путем обеспечивается сращение  - обездвиживание сегментов - спондилодез.
Имхо. Чаще все же рассчитывают на сращение тел позвонков, устанавливая кейдж (имплантант) между ними.


----------



## Eduard1223 (2 Окт 2019)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Имхо. Чаще все же рассчитывают на сращение тел позвонков, устанавливая кейдж (имплантант) между ними.


Я имел ввиду что при одной целой дужки, конструкция вместе с кейджем после операции должна быть надёжнее чем при сломаных двух.


----------



## Stasklim (2 Окт 2019)

Но ведь при операции дужки удаляются. А между позвонками ставят кейдж. А дужки наверное не сращивают. Или я неверно все понимаю? 
Врачи разъяснят


----------



## Фанис1303 (2 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Но ведь при операции дужки удаляются. А между позвонками ставят кейдж. А дужки наверное не сращивают. Или я неверно все понимаю?
> Врачи разъяснят


"Самостоятельно кейджи устанавливаются редко, чаще всего в комбинации с транспедикулярной фиксацией для стабилизации сегментарной нестабильности." в инете так написано. А если так то дужки и не нужны.


----------



## Stasklim (2 Окт 2019)

@Фанис1303, Да все верно с системой это я по умолчанию и имел ввиду. Просто думаю зачем там уже нужны дужки раз ставят металоконструкцию


----------



## Eduard1223 (2 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @Фанис1303, Да все верно с системой это я по умолчанию и имел ввиду. Просто думаю зачем там уже нужны дужки раз ставят металоконструкцию


Я думаю что дужки никто не удаляет, удаляют остистые отростки, потому что они мешают конструкции. Суть в том что при двух сломаных дужках конструкия может сломаться или шататься из-за большой нагрузки. В моём понимание если одна дужка цела то и нагрузки будет меньше.
P.S если не прав поправьте конечно я не врач.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, как тело позвонка может смещаться на 6мм только при одной сломанной дужки позвонка? Вторая же у него целая и должна держать весь позвонок? Но по идеи после операции сращение должно будет происходить проще потому нужно срастить лишь одну дужку? Если так оно и есть то может и стоит подумать об операции если боли совсем мучают и там зажаты нервы.


Фиксируют  не дужку. Фиксируют тело позвонков.


----------



## Stasklim (3 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, @vbl15 уважаемые доктора есть снимок даже забыл о нем тазобедренных суставов делали в больнице. Скажите а по этому снимку можно увидеть кпс ? И исключить в нем патологию. Ведь для тазобедренных делается в той же проекции.

Что можно сказать по этому снимку?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2019)

Слева хорошо. Слева вроде хорошо, НО ДЕЛАТЬ ПРИЦЕЛЬНЫЙ СНИМОК НЕ ВИЖУ ПОКАЗАНИЙ..


----------



## Stasklim (4 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слева хорошо. Слева вроде хорошо



Не понял) Вы имели ввиду - слева хорошо, справа вроде хорошо???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2019)

Справа не видно, таз кривой и сустав не попадает в ракурс.


----------



## Stasklim (4 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо. А скажите запарился немного а может давать описанную боль именно этот сустав. Что нужно сделать чтобы исключить его патологию и как причину болевого смндрома? 

Тестов которые проводит ортопед 
- при надавливании на крестец, 
- пытается развести подвздошные кости достаточно?
 Или надо что то еще из исследований?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Тесты которые проводит ортопед
> - при надавливании на крестец,
> - пытается развести подвздошные кости достаточно?
> Или надо что то еще из исследований?


Достаточно. И не может.


----------



## vbl15 (5 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> И исключить в нем патологию.


Диспластического спондилолистеза Вам мало?


----------



## Stasklim (7 Окт 2019)

@vbl15, не в коем случае не мало. Просто если решатся на операцию то хочется быть уверенным что это не боль от кпс, чтобы сделав операцию не дай бог не избавится от боли(

@vbl15,  вы считаете дефект скорее врожденный?
Есть ли смысл в дальнейшем консервативном лечении? 
Или никакими упражнениями данный сегмент не зафиксируешь и соответсвенно болевой синдром не уберёшь?


----------



## vbl15 (7 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Есть ли смысл в дальнейшем консервативном лечении?


нет


----------



## Stasklim (7 Окт 2019)

@vbl15, Спасибо.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @vbl15, не в коем случае не мало. Просто если решатся на операцию то хочется быть уверенным что это не боль от кпс, чтобы сделав операцию не дай бог не избавится от боли(


Я думаю с точностью на 100% этого никто не кажет к сожалению.


----------



## Stasklim (10 Окт 2019)

Попал на прием к мануальному терапевту. Для исключения кпс.
Провел наверное тестов штук 10. Просмотрел все снимки. Сказал что КПС точно не причем. По его мнению проблема именно в листезе и нестабильности. (подчеркнул что это не симптомы грыжи и кпс) Ничего не выписывал т.к сказал ни блокады ни лекарства не помогут.
Направил опять куда и все к нейрохирургу-вертубрологу.

Вот сижу и думаю что делать(?


----------



## FlyLady (12 Окт 2019)

Оглядываясь сейчас назад, вижу, что процентов 80 всех моих телодвижений (процедуры, посещения врачей, снимки,  уколы и прочее) были ненужными (они не оказали значимого положительного  влияния на моё здоровье). И сейчас иногда думаю, ну, блин, дура (только ласково  так и любя ))! нафига это то делала?! или к этому ходила или ездила?!, очевидно же (ну это сейчас мне уже так видится)) , что это фигня была... А время, силы и деньги потрачены. Но тогда, видимо, по-другому я не могла, не умела...

Думаю, нет единственно верного ответа на Ваш вопрос, который, возможно, риторический))
По большому счету, у вас сейчас два варианта лечения: консервативный и оперативный.
Выбирайте тот, который вам ближе и понятнее (!),  на который есть ресурсы (время, силы, желание, деньги), в который вы верите. Выбирайте врача, которому доверяете.
Но и себе тоже доверяйте! 
Тот вариант, который выберете, и будет верным в вашем случае.


----------



## Фанис1303 (13 Окт 2019)

@FlyLady, Как же вы точно написали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Попал на прием к мануальному терапевту. Для исключения кпс.
> Провел наверное тестов штук 10. Просмотрел все снимки. Сказал что КПС точно не причем. По его мнению проблема именно в листезе и нестабильности. (подчеркнул что это не симптомы грыжи и кпс) Ничего не выписывал т.к сказал ни блокады ни лекарства не помогут.
> Направил опять куда и все к нейрохирургу-вертубрологу.
> 
> Вот сижу и думаю что делать(?


Так жить можете? С корсетом.


----------



## Stasklim (13 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так жить можете? С корсетом.


Жить можно но постоянно терплю боль. И терпение видимо на исходе.

Хотел спросить вот ещё что. Врач в поликлинике говорит что проблема в спондилоартрозе!  Или врач ошибается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2019)

А причина спондилоартроза в чёёёёёём?


----------



## Stasklim (13 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А причина спондилоартроза в чёёёёёём?



Все тот же самый спондилолистез?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2019)

Точно. Как решаем вопрос?


----------



## Stasklim (13 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, тут я так понимаю решение может быть только одно - операция со стабилизацией.  

Вопрос когда - это плановый вариант. Как не хватит сил терпеть придётся ее сделать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2019)

Точно.
Есть вариант десятилетий терпения и формирования спондилеза. Но не очень реальный.


----------



## Stasklim (13 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо маэстро. Всегда мог расчитывать на ваш совет


----------



## Stasklim (20 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин
Доктор скажите я вот до сих пор сражаюсь с листезом и есть к вам пару вопросов надеюсь вы разъясните.
1. Есть ли какой нибудь комплекс упражнений кроме вашего того что вы давали по почте для снижения боли (А именно сейчас больше всего правый верхний квадрант правой ягодицы ближе к подвздошной кости)
2. Какие есть препараты для снижения напряжения в данной области. (А именно безрецептные т.к. к врачу сейчас не попасть.)
3. Какие исследования стоить делать для контроля спондилолистеза и как часто?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2020)

> 1. Есть ли какой нибудь комплекс упражнений кроме вашего того что вы давали по почте для снижения боли (А именно сейчас больше всего правый верхний квадрант правой ягодицы ближе к подвздошной кости)


ЛФК не лечит, способствует лечению.
Как лечите?
А для ягодичных мышц у нас свой комплекс.


> 2. Какие есть препараты для снижения напряжения в данной области. (А именно безрецептные т.к. к врачу сейчас не попасть.)\
> Миорелаксант Мидокалм. А лучше местно-аппликатор, мази, физиотерапия, блокада.





> 3. Какие исследования стоить делать для контроля спондилолистеза и как часто?


Рентген с функциональной нагрузкой.
Пару лет подряд, а потом при ухудшении.


----------



## Stasklim (20 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЛФК не лечит, способствует лечению.
> Как лечите?
> А для ягодичных мышц у нас свой комплекс.


Лечить пытаюсь упражнениями и НПВС. Главное пытаюсь убрать боль но никак не выходит.
Можно ссылку на комплекс для ягодиц
Больше всего беспокоит боль низу поясницы и щелчки в той же области при прогибе. Щелчки скорее из за движения позвонка l5????
Какие упражнения не делаю не могу стабилизировать этот сегмент.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2. Какие есть препараты для снижения напряжения в данной области. (А именно безрецептные т.к. к врачу сейчас не попасть.)\
> Миорелаксант Мидокалм. А лучше местно-аппликатор, мази, физиотерапия, блокада.


Мидокалм в Беларуси по рецепту(((
Блокада эффекта не давала.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 3. Какие исследования стоить делать для контроля спондилолистеза и как часто?
> Рентген с функциональной нагрузкой.
> Пару лет подряд, а потом при ухудшении.


МРТ И КТ нет смысла делать?

Доктор были ли в вашей практике те кто со спондилолистезом натренировал мышцы до состояния когда не болело?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2020)

Упражнения для грушевидной письмо на sfp05@mail.ru 

Щелчки не должны беспокоить, только боль важна.

Корсет носите?

Мидокалм по рецепту и хорошо. Не надо.

МРТ, КТ, пока не вижу необходимости.

Да.
Тренировка важная часть. Важнее корсет и правильное поведение


----------



## Stasklim (21 Май 2020)

Письмо отправил.
Значит буду продолжать тренировки. Добавлю на ягодицы.

Доктор скажите а такое упражнение не вредно при спондилолистезе?



Еще доктор скажите при сидячей работе смысла ношения корсета в рабочее время нет ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2020)

Сидя работает не корсет. Корсет работает при динамической нагрузки
Сидя работает подушка под крестец, чтобы выровнять таз и подушка под поясницу, чтобы осуществить прогиб поясницы.
Мы вообще сделали для пациентов комплект, состоящий из двух подушек для таза и поясницы.
Данное упражнение не входит в норму при спондилолистезе. Его можно делать, если Вы положите на спину кирпич, книгу, блин от штанги, жена упрется руками выше уровня листка: и Вы сумеете делать это движение только вышележащими позвонками?.
Сумеете?


----------



## Stasklim (21 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин
Думаю что это упражнение того не стоит. Выслал вам письма на указанный ящик для комплекса для ягодиц и гимнастики для коротких мышц. ( если она мне подходит)


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сиди работает подушка под крестец чтобы выровнять таз, и подушка под поясницу чтобы осуществить прогиб поясницы.
> Мы вообще сделали для пациентов комплект состоящий из двух подушек для таза и поясницы.


Можно изображение чтобы понимать о чем идет речь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2020)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Можно изображение чтобы понимать о чем идет речь


----------



## Stasklim (19 Апр 2021)

@Владимир Воротынцев, @AIR, @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15,

Уважаемые врачи хотел бы задать несколько инетересующих вопросов по моей теме:
Сообственно прошел еще год консервативного лечения по моему диагнозу спондилолизный спондилолистез L5-S1 с переодическим приемом НПВС, курсом массажа 10, ИРТ 10 сеансов, магнит, лазер,.
 Больше всего беспокоит боль при сидении в правой верхней части ягодицы и постоянный счелчок внизу пояницы при прогибе назад.

1. Возможна ли эта боль из за миофасциального синдрома? Или от КПС?
2. Какие исследования манипуляции можно провести для исключения миофасциального синдрома, пробылемы мышц, или КПС.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2021)

А причина МФС в чёеееем?

Определить причину боли по инету невозможно, но можно сказать с уверенностью, что МФС в проблеме есть, но устранение его возможно и не произойдет.


----------



## Stasklim (19 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ. Если я вас правильно понял что даже если МФС и есть то он не первопричина боли? Можно ли определить наличие МФС самостоятельно? Или тут нужен специалист.

ЧТО и причина МФС если он конечно есть в листезе? Неужели все сводится в одну причину?


----------



## AIR (19 Апр 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Больше всего беспокоит боль при сидении в правой верхней части ягодицы и постоянный счелчок внизу пояницы при прогибе назад.


Нужно очень точно определиться с локализацией боли. Если она именно в правой верхней части ягодицы, то она чаще всего бывает мышечного характера и при определённых типах конституции  и осанки.. Щелчок (безболезненный) часто бывает в фасеточных суставах позвонков при смещения в ПДС при нестабильности, "остеохондрозе"..


----------



## Stasklim (19 Апр 2021)

@AIR, Если искать причину мышечного характера к какому специалисту обратится? Как понять что именно должен изучить специалист , какие проведёт манипуляции?


----------



## AIR (19 Апр 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Если искать причину мышечного характера к какому специалисту обратится? Как понять что именно должен изучить специалист


Обычно это мануальный терапевт,  владеющий диагностикой мышечно-тонических нарушений и мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии..
Изучается место прикрепления мышц к подвздошной кости ( уплотнения, болезненность, отечность ).



Stasklim написал(а):


> какие проведёт манипуляции?


Все это определяется тщательной, качественной пальпацией (прощупыванием).


----------



## Stasklim (20 Апр 2021)

@AIR,  То есть если мануальный терапевт подтвердит отсутствие МФС как причины боли остается только одно разумное объяснение ---- спондилолистез? (Просто хочу понимать как правильно вопросы задать мануальному терапевту)


----------



## FlyLady (20 Апр 2021)

@Stasklim , а разве спондилолистез не может быть одной из причин  МФС?
причем довольно весомой причиной


----------



## Stasklim (20 Апр 2021)

@FlyLady,  Я как раз о б этом и говорю просто думаю специалист сможет дать ответ на вопрос что первично в механизме возникновения  у боли сам МФС или как следствие Листеза. Вот что интересно сможет ли специалист подсказать в этом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @FlyLady,  Я как раз о б этом и говорю просто думаю специалист сможет дать ответ на вопрос что первично в механизме возникновения  у боли сам МФС или как следствие Листеза. Вот что интересно сможет ли специалист подсказать в этом.


Опишите место боли и момент возникновения боли


----------



## Stasklim (20 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите место боли и момент возникновения боли


Боль  именно в этих точках (Красных).  Больше всего при длительном сидении, стоянии. Болит если долго лежать на спине. (На боку не болит).
Справа в ягодице как будто сильно зажимает. Ночью боль не беспокоит. После физ нагрузок легче, как будто мышцы разогрелись. (Пробежка 10 км не доставляет дискомфорта)
Щелчок ощущается в синей точке


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2021)

От листеза.


----------



## Stasklim (20 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам большое за внимание и консультацию и объяснения показаний к оперативному лечению. Пока силы есть продолжу лечение консервативно. ПОКА я не готов к болтам и тп в спине. (Да и можно ли к этому подготовится, если время придет там наверное само собой понятно станет что вариантов нет)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2021)

В консервативном лечении главное - правильное поведение, корсет и ЛФК.
И лечение того болевого синдрома, который есть!
Поэтому  физиотерапия, массаж на больные мышцы и мануальная терапия на больные мышцы и здоровые позвонки (если в них есть временные ограничения), нужно делать!


----------



## AIR (20 Апр 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> То есть если мануальный терапевт подтвердит отсутствие МФС как причины боли остается только одно разумное объяснение ---- спондилолистез? (Просто хочу понимать как правильно вопросы задать мануальному терапевту)


Если рассказать где, когда и как именно болит, да ещё и ткнуть туда пальцем, да ещё и он "посмотрит ", то и никакие наводящие вопросы не нужны,  он сам всё должен рассказать какая причина, какие местные и общие изменения и показать..



Stasklim написал(а):


> Я как раз о б этом и говорю просто думаю специалист сможет дать ответ на вопрос что первично в механизме возникновения у боли сам МФС или как следствие Листеза. Вот что интересно сможет ли специалист подсказать в этом.


Именно специалист сможет дать на всё ответы.. 



Stasklim написал(а):


> Боль именно в этих точках (Красных). Больше всего при длительном сидении, стоянии. Болит если долго лежать на спине. (На боку не болит).


Красные точки, это проекции связок пятого позвонка.. При  Вашей конституции на них приходится максимальная нагрузка в статике, соответственно они перегружаются, появляется желание подвигаться, чувство усталости,  болезненность..



Stasklim написал(а):


> Справа в ягодице как будто сильно зажимает. Ночью боль не беспокоит. После физ нагрузок легче, как будто мышцы разогрелись. (Пробежка 10 км не доставляет дискомфорта


Уже писал, из-за неправильной осанки отклоняется туловище и перегружается средняя ягодичная мышца,  устаёт и болит..



Stasklim написал(а):


> Щелчок ощущается в синей точке


Так как смещен и зафиксирован L5,  то бОльшая двигательная нагрузка приходится на  L4-L5  , вот фасеточные суставы этого ПДС и щёлкают.. 



Stasklim написал(а):


> Пока силы есть продолжу лечение консервативно.


Консервативно лечить сложно , но можно.. Но только не общими рекомендациями , результат будет только один - болты..  Только максимально просчитанные и очень конкретные советы по поведению, по упражнениям (крайне важно), по лечению руками (также крайне важно).. Всё остальное "от лукавого"..


----------



## Stasklim (21 Апр 2021)

Вроде все понял кроме этого.


AIR написал(а):


> Консервативно лечить сложно , но можно.. Но только не общими рекомендациями , результат будет только один - болты.. Только максимально просчитанные и очень конкретные советы по поведению, по упражнениям (крайне важно), по лечению руками (также крайне важно).. Всё остальное "от лукавого"..


Если все верно понял вариантов всего два: либо правильное поведение, лечение мышц и упражнения (пока терпится) или болты?


----------



## AIR (21 Апр 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Если все верно понял вариантов всего два:


Два или их комбинация..



Stasklim написал(а):


> Либо правильное поведение, лечение мышц и упражнения (пока терпится) или болты?


Сначала правильная диагностика,  потом местная работа специалиста с показыванием и рассказыванием , потом правильное поведение (без рынков и скачков) и в рабочем порядке  с строгим соблюдением методологии, упражнения (без "пока терпится")...



Stasklim написал(а):


> или болты?


Да, или болты, а потом, опять же, всё выше написанное...


----------



## Stasklim (1 Июн 2021)

@Владимир Воротынцев, @AIR, @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15,
Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи, сделал снимки поясницы. Очень вас прошу посмотреть.






						Рентген поясницы 24.05.2021 – Google Диск
					






					drive.google.com
				




Может кто нибудь подскажет в моем случае дефект дужки вроде справа а на всех снимках он слева?

Скажите по снимкам кажется что l5 и s1 совсем близко возможно ли их естественное сращение в ближайшее время?


----------



## vbl15 (2 Июн 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> возможно ли их естественное сращение в ближайшее время?


Нет.


Stasklim написал(а):


> дефект дужки вроде справа а на всех снимках он слева?


Это право на снимках. Проблема не в том незаращении, которое Вы видите, а в спондилолизе.


----------



## Stasklim (2 Июн 2021)

@vbl15, спасибо вам за ответ.
А как же  сращение за счет спондилеза? Мне как не врачу кажется что на снимках позвонки так близко, вот вот соприкоснуться.
А что по поводу диска между l5-s1 или ему уже кранты?
На днях МРТ врач назначил для контроля позже выложу.


----------



## Stasklim (9 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, @vbl15,

Добрый день уважаемые врачи очень прошу посмотреть свежее МРТ






						МРТ Поясницы 04.06.2021 – Google Диск
					






					drive.google.com
				




есть ли какие-нибудь изменения с прошлогодним.





						МРТ Поясницы 20.08.20 – Google Диск
					






					drive.google.com
				




По состоянию на сегодня боль стабильная на 4 балла, особенно больно долго стоять и сидеть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2021)

Принципиально без ухудшения.


----------



## Stasklim (12 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин,  Большое вам спасибо, доктор! Хорошо что без изменений, вот бы еще болеть перестало было бы вообще класс.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июл 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  Большое вам спасибо, доктор! Хорошо что без изменений, вот бы еще болеть перестало было бы вообще класс.


1. Корсет
2. Правильное поведение
3. Специальное лфк


----------



## ЕленаВя (17 Авг 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Боль  именно в этих точках (Красных).  Больше всего при длительном сидении, стоянии. Болит если долго лежать на спине. (На боку не болит).
> Справа в ягодице как будто сильно зажимает. Ночью боль не беспокоит. После физ нагрузок легче, как будто мышцы разогрелись. (Пробежка 10 км не доставляет дискомфорта)
> Щелчок ощущается в синей точке
> Посмотреть вложение 208639


капец, всё как у меня и щелкает так что коллеги слышат

а что такое КПС и ПДС?

@Stasklim, помогла ли Вам гимнастика, которую др.Ступин почтой Вам отправлял год назад? для ягодичной мышцы


----------



## Stasklim (18 Авг 2021)

@ЕленаВя,  долго делал и гимнастику и упражнения и дома и в зале эффекта практически нет. Никак не удается стабилизировать подвижный сегмент. (Хотя я был уверен на 100% что смогу этого добиться упражнениями)
На сегодняшний момент (по совету тренера) убрал вообще все упражнения. Практикую только ходьбу и длинные прогулки. (Надеюсь что может я наоборот сильно много всего делал и без упражнений и при правильном поведении в течении пару месяцев боль пройдет))))



ЕленаВя написал(а):


> капец, всё как у меня и щелкает так что коллеги слышат


У меня тоже щелкает очень громко, я даже чувствую тот момент перед щелчком. Как будто пальцами щелкаешь но в спине. Думаю это и есть подвижность, потому что когда частые щелчки то в тот день болит больше.

КПС - крестцово подвздошное сочленение.


----------



## ЕленаВя (18 Авг 2021)

> Stasklim написал(а):
> 
> 
> > но в спине. Думаю это и есть подвижность


Да, я тоже склоняюсь к такому выводу. а бывает после щелчка становится легче, как на место как-будто косточка встает и перестает упираться куда-то в корешок или мышцу, и они радуются


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2021)

> Добрый день доктор. Давно вам не писал. Жаль что приходится писать вам с прежней проблемой а не с радостной новостью об улучшении состояния(
> Подскажите какие нибудь средства наиболее эффективные от боли при спондилолистезе.
> Просто уже еще один год прошел а у меня состояние ну никак не улучшилось и с учетом медикаментозного лечения и тренировок. (Больно сидеть и стоять долго). Даже складывается ощущение что боль суставная а потом уже переходит на мышцы.
> (https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27894/post-442424) Вы смотрели последние моих 2 мрт и сказали что ухудщений нет. Может вы подскажите как добится улучшений а именно от болезненности избавится. (Про корсет я знаю но в нем ходить для меня одно мучение, да и большую часть времени работа моя сидячая а сидя ведь от него толку нет, по поводу поведения ничего провоцирующего боль я не делаю но она и не проходит, лфк и зарядка + турник и физ упражнения почти каждый день или через день, 2 раза в неделю бассейн с хорошим темпом (раньше плаваньем занимался даже до 1 разряда дошел)) Так хочется хоть каким нибудь способом избавится от боли ежедневной и выматывающей.


И что из перечисленного работает на стабилизацию пораженного сегмента?
Остается - прижечь фасеточные нервы или сделать стабилизацию




> Хоть вы мою проблему и знаете может сможете чтонибудь сказать по поводу последних снимков
> 
> Рентген поясницы 24.05.2021 – Google Диск                    ​
> drive.google.com
> ...


А где снимки на нестабильность. В сгибании и разгибании и что важно - стоя?
Это снимки на наличии аномалий развития, они есть.


----------



## Stasklim (5 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И что из перечисленного работает на стабилизацию пораженного сегмента?


Думаю что упражнения и гимнастика. Но эффекта ощутимого не даёт…



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И что из перечисленного работает на стабилизацию пораженного сегмента?
> Остается - прижечь фасеточные нервы или сделать стабилизацию...





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А где снимки на нестабильность. В сгибании и разгибании и что важно - стоя?


Стоит ли сделать снимок с нагрузками ? Полтора года прошло с последнего состояние такое же по ощущениям.

Вообщем варианта 2 сначала денервация и если не поможет и не в терпежь болты?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2021)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Думаю что упражнения и гимнастика. Но эффекта ощутимого не даёт…


Так речь была о специальной гимнастике, и я ее давал наверняка.



Stasklim написал(а):


> Стоит ли сделать снимок с нагрузками ? Полтора года прошло с последнего состояние такое же по ощущениям.


Стоит.



Stasklim написал(а):


> Вообщем варианта 2 сначала денервация и если не поможет и не в терпежь болты?


Да. Хотя консервативного лечения еще не было.


----------



## Stasklim (5 Дек 2021)

Консервативное лечение что именно ?
Лекарства пил, физиолог делал, специальную гимнастику делал вы давали. Подскажите доктор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2021)

Высокоинтенсивный лазер, магнитноимпульсная терапия, УВТ, локальные блокады, восстановление подвижности выше пораженных сегментов.
Надо сделать все, прежде чем сдаваться.
В отпуске куда ездили?


----------



## Stasklim (5 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Делал все из вышеперечисленного кроме увт. Блокады вообще ноль эффекта. 
Турция.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2021)

Турция.
А надо было в санаторий или в спецотделение.


----------



## Stasklim (5 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо попробую пока в отделение попробовать лечь чтобы все это проделать. Вытяжение не стоит делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2021)

Нет


----------

